# Marlborough Hunter Horsebox



## Happy Bird (2 April 2009)

Am looking into buying one ?? Does anyone have one ?? Reviews guys please ~ good and bad ?? Many thanks, Emma


----------



## cm2581 (2 April 2009)

How many horses of what size do you intend to travel in it? I take it its a 3.5tonne model?


----------



## Happy Bird (2 April 2009)

I have one mare who is 16.1 hh who I usually travel alone.  Yes it's 3.5 mt but I can get it upgraded to 3.9 mt if I decided to travel one other horse.


----------



## cm2581 (2 April 2009)

I was just making sure you were aware of the weight limitations! I take it you passed your driving test before 1st Jan 1997 or have an HGV license?


----------



## Happy Bird (2 April 2009)

Unfortunately, yes many years before that !! I currently have a 7.5 tonne but it is not LEZ compliant (I live in London) hence the lorry change..... Previously I had 3 horses but now only 1.  Thanks anyway.


----------



## ironhorse (2 April 2009)

Like most rear facing lorries there is the issue of the horse covering everything with hay as he travels - you'll need lidded boxes to keep things clean. (my friend who has one travels with her saddle in the cab!) 
She is very tall but finds the bunk barely adequate to sleep on if staying away at a show.
On the plus side - it is cheaper to fill with fuel than her car, is so manoeuvrable and easy to park and has survived several 'redesign' efforts by her cheeky gelding!


----------



## Halfstep (2 April 2009)

I have one, love it!  Brilliant box, extremely well built and easy to drive. Only problem is my saddle gets showered with hay 
	
	
		
		
	


	




.  But that's not much to put up with as there are so many positives.


----------



## GinaGem (2 April 2009)

We have one from truleisure.com - they come with tack lockers in the back so no problems with hay going over everything!


----------



## perryhillbay (2 April 2009)

My stepmum has the sport one one (it's actually the silver with the light blue and navy stripe version one on their website 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 ) and it is a lovely box. She really likes it and I think it's great too. Easy to manouver, nice and dinky - lovely box. Would definately be my first choice if only I had the pennies. I do agree though about the hay getting everywhere which is a bit of a bugger, but I much prefer travelling horses backwards.


----------



## StaceyTanglewood (2 April 2009)

would only have one with a side or back tack locker (i currenlty have one like this looking to exchange) as yes would not be happy my tack getting covered in hay !! 

my 3.5ton is fantastic cheap to run and easy to maneuver around the yard etc at shows !! im in the LEZ to and had to exchange !!


----------



## Happy Bird (2 April 2009)

Thanks everyone for your replies.  Am very tempted !!


----------

